# Thinking about signing up for Testmasters



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

okay, I have put some decent study hours in,since that dreary Friday in June when I found out I "failed." But I feel like I am going in 100 directions with the studying, an hour here, half hour there, etc.

A guy at my work took the testmasters after failing in Texas, he said he studied about 100 hours before taking the review class, which is usually about 2 weekd before the exam. Seems like a nice way to wrap up your studying. He passed the 2nd attemp.

Other than the $1600 fee  , the thing that concerns me is that I have been using his study book from testmasters (very well put together by the way, blows the CERM out of the water) so I have literally worked all the Transportation, Geotech, and Environmetnal sections in his book. Do you think they will update it for each test?(anyone who has taken the class) ? The testmasters book I have been using was for the October 04 Exam.

I would hate to pay the $1600 only to get the same questions I have already worked..

I found 2 of the AM ENV problems word for word in the testmasters book from the civil PE :suicide:


----------



## Hill William (Aug 31, 2006)

I didnt take the testmasters. But I would think if you did all of those problems and then worked thru the CERM with the "1001 solved civil...." in transpo., soils, and hydro., I would think you would be fine. I know the CERM can be a little tricky and I felt it blew thru some tough stuff, but I think it will do you fine. Without the big$$$. Just my two cents.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, what he said....

I didn't do the Testmasters either, but I checked into it because I had decided that I was going to take some sort of review course if I didn't pass it. I'm willing to bet the course is just them working through the problems you already got from your friend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

> I found 2 of the AM ENV problems word for word in the testmasters book from the civil PE


One of the questions on my test was actually word for word of a solved example in one of my references. I went to look up the term for something in the problem statement I didn't know, and it took me right to the same exact problem in the text. :true:


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 31, 2006)

> I would hate to pay the $1600 only to get the same questions I have already worked..


Would you feel that way when you got the passing letter? I didn't think so. I had a hard time coughing up that much cash too but ya know what? I justified it in my own head that if that class gives me the edge to correctly answer just one question that pushes me past the cut-off then it's worth every penny of cost.

I'm not proud of my "PE" history but I'll lay it all out here just because if it helps one person out there it'll be justified. I first took the PE in Oct. 2004. Didn't really take it seriously (don't ask me why, just didn't) and never cracked a book. Yep, went in cold. It was the last time they actually gave scores and I got a 64, failed. I decided I wasn't ready to jump in full steam and take it that April 05 so I waited till Oct 05 to re-take it. This time around I actually studied but ONLY focused on the areas that my diagnostic report (from the exam) showed I was slacking. Took the exam in Oct. 05 and failed. Diagnostic report showed that I kicked ass in all the areas that I sucked in the first go round (cause I studied hard on those) and dropped in the areas that I exceeded on the first go round, obviously because I didn't study those. Man was I disappointed and felt like such a jackass. It wasn't a week after I got those results when I started studying again and signed back up for the April exam. I was going to pass that motherfucker. :fool: I studied ALL subjects starting every night after work Mon-Thurs, and then hit it on the weekends, either Sat or Sun morning so I could stay sane with some play time. I then heard about Testmasters, probably about where you are at right now RoadGuy in the time frame of things regarding preparing for the exam. I talked it over with my boss, fiance, and a couple friends who had already passed and they all said take it.....what can it hurt? Florida's rules are such that after failing 3 times you have to go back to school and re-take classes. That was the LAST thing I wanted to do so my thoughts were that I needed to put everything I possibly could into passing this time around. So I signed up and continued studying up unitl I had to take the course and then I just studied the material we covered in class the days when I wasn't in the class. I never even studied the nights I was taking the class.....I figured sitting in that classroom for 8 hrs a day was enough, the evenings were mine. Shit, one of the nights I pulled an all-nighter and went sword fishing with some friends and fought the biggest fish I've ever seen, didn't land it though :brick: I slept maybe an hour in my truck in the parking lot of the hotel where the class was being held and then went in and pulled the full 8 hrs of class. There were things that I learned in that class that probably saved me 3-5 minutes on questions. Was the class what I needed to pass? I don't know cause I know I studied hard. Do I even care now? No. Do I care about that course fee? No (but my fiance probably does :lmao: ) One thing that I did like about the course was that it kept me focused on passing AND studying.

Have they changed the book since Oct 04? Most likely but probably not a whole hell of a lot. Civil engineering as we know it (besides software and some of the tools we use) hasn't changed in 40 to 100+ years.

Were there people in the class that had failed the time before and were sitting in the class again? Yep. But ya know, there's ALWAYS going to be people who just can't pass the PE exam no matter how much they study or how many refresher courses they take. That's why there's an exam in the first place. You've seen these types of people in all facites (sp?) of life......they _just don't get it._

So there ya have it. IMO, if you can afford the time off and the course take it, it's not going to hinder you by any means. Upon passing that $1600 is chump change in the grand scheme of it all after you have that PE.


----------



## meers (Aug 31, 2006)

According to Testmasters, they change questions (some not all) accordign to the panel who makes the PE test. I took Testmasters for the April 06 exam and passed it the first time. It was frikkin expensive but I think worth the money. What they told us then is that the panel which prepares the questions for PE test, revolves every three years. For the past two exams (Apr 05, Oct 05), Testmasters found out that the no. of questions for hyrdology were excessive (almost 5-6) which is way more than it should be. So they concluded that the same panel would be there for anotehr 4 exams and that is why they made us pay more attention (theoritical and problem solving) for Apr 06. But apart from that, I think probabaly they wouldn't change much problems. So as far as problem solving goes you might have pretty much covered it yourself. What I found the best about Testmasters was review (theory) of each subject. I totlaly think that was a big reason for me passing. B'cuz prior to the classes I had not touched Structural and Transp (I took WR). They told us the first day of the class that their goal is not to make us learn more but merely to make us pass the test. SO they went into theory of subjects they thought was imp.

Gee! I look like I am advertising Testmasters  Not at all trying to do that, but stating what I thought about the class..especially after my company reimbursed me for the classes on passign the test


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

wow, thanks for the testimonials Nsearch &amp; Meers.

I have a very close friend who passed on his 4th attempt (In Ga, they also require college credit after the 4th failure) I was glad he finally passed, it was a credit to his perseverance, it was hard for him, because the whole office of idiots at my old company made jokes about it behind his back, he left soon after passing. he has done really well since leaving.

I have until 9-17 to sign up before the fee goes up.

I feel I have been studying hard, but I feel like I need something to pull it all together at the end. I was going to take off the week before the exam this time and do my own review, but being honest, it always seems that days I have the "whole" day to study, I get less studying done, than when I have a certain amount of time. You would think I would have learned some discipline in the Army!

The one good thing is that they have a local class here in Atlanta, so I wont have to pay for any hotel fees or anything. But its probably downtown, so putting up with the traffic will probably suck.

My work paid for my last study class, it was only $500, but was extremely horrible. see previous rants! I doubt they will pay for another one, but I am going to see if they can let me charge to training or something while I am at the class if I sign up(instead of vacation), they want me to pass just as much as I want to pass believe me. And they are already paying me pretty decent for not having a PE, so i dont think they are worried about me bailing on them when I pass. I actually like it here, but its a monkey I just really really really need to get off my back.

I'll keep yall posted on the ultimate decision.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

^ See if they'll go 50/50 on the costs with you


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

dont get me wrong I am certainly going to TRY and get them to pay it. My company does have a $5K passing bonus, so I am sure they will throw that up there. as a reward for passing.

Recently my company worked some deal with an ASCE online PE Prep class, and they have been forcing people to use that one first (BS if you ask me, but they didnt  ) before they will do anything else. Like everything I am sure they are looking at cost


----------



## civengPE (Aug 31, 2006)

RoadGuy,

I took the test cold in October and Failed. I then took the Testmaster's review course here in Houston and passed in April. I did absolutely no other studying than the Testmaster's course. I believe they are excellent in focusing you and presenting the information in a easy to find fasion. Every teacher prepares his own course notes, so they are all slightly different in layout between sections. The one thing I did do was to break the Testmaster's notes into about 6 or 7 seperate notebooks( one for trans, one for geo, etc..) with tabs for the important stuff. I used these notes instead of the CERM almost exclusively.

I HIGHLY recommend the class. If you take it, I'm sure you will pass.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 31, 2006)

at the risk of sounding like an idiot (I know too late)

What is this TESTMASTERS you speak of?


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 31, 2006)

> at the risk of sounding like an idiot (I know too late)
> What is this TESTMASTERS you speak of?


TESTMASTERS


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2006)

> Environmental Engineering:  Those preparing for the Environmental PE exam will take selected topics from the review course and workshops offered for Civil Engineering.  This will help prepare, but not provide a complete preparation, for the exam in this areas.  Fee:  $595.


Wow, it's a good thing I didn't enroll with these guys. But, in their favor, they are honest about it. Which is always appreicated in my book.

Unlike say, oh what's their name again? :thatsgay:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 1, 2006)

their website is weak. I can't find class sites at all.

Is it just in Texas? That is too far of a drive for me.


----------



## NSEARCH (Sep 1, 2006)

> their website is weak. I can't find class sites at all.
> Is it just in Texas? That is too far of a drive for me.


They offer classes is every state DVINNY.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2006)

link to classes by state

http://www.testmasters.com/EIT_PE_Brochure.pdf


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm. It's 2 hrs away, and for several days. That's alot of time and driving.

I'm thinking about it though.

My luck they will cancel it due to lack of enrollment anyway.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2006)

> > their website is weak.  I can't find class sites at all.
> > Is it just in Texas?  That is too far of a drive for me.
> 
> 
> They offer classes is every state DVINNY.


I'll be damned, even mine has mine.

Other than some stuff put on by the state DOT or DEC, they never offer education here.

So when ASCE said they were offering some stuff in Burlington later this year I jumped at it.


----------



## cement (Sep 1, 2006)

> hmmm. It's 2 hrs away, and for several days. That's alot of time and driving.
> I'm thinking about it though.
> 
> My luck they will cancel it due to lack of enrollment anyway.


if you have not had much time to study, this might be the ticket. esp if you have a mech degree and are sitting for civil


----------



## What!! (Sep 1, 2006)

Testmasters helped me focus on the exams. They had good workshops and i loved everyone of them (well, except for structures). We solved different varieties of open channel problems and guess what, many came in the exam. Solving them was a breeze because of practice. I think that Testmasters helped me get additional 10 pts in the exam. and i got 79. It was worth it (about 1750 bucks)


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 1, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. I printed it off, and am taking it home for my wife to see.

I hate to admit it, but she may make the decision on this one. I'm having a hard time justifying sending $1,600 plus gas, plus leave from work, home, etc. If I do a hotel, then even more $$$.

The class is 2 hrs one way from here.


----------



## What!! (Sep 1, 2006)

Another Point:

If you can get hold of "A Dictionary of Environmental and Civil Engineering" by Len Webster, get it. It is out of print now. It will give you definitions in Environmental Engineering which are not in CERM. It will save you time and you can use the saved time devoting other problems. I spent a lot of time in looking for definitions because i didnt have that book. This book comes for about 60 bucks and if it saves you time for even 1 problem, i think it will be worth it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2006)

will your company help you out with the fee at all?

I am trying to pitch getting them to pay for all of it, but I was going to offer some clause that if I left within a year that I would pay it back.

I brought the idea up about me paying for the class and then letting me charge to the company training number, but they said that it was easier accounting wise to pay for some of the class than to pay for my time off. I guess its a book keeping issue with the bean counters.


----------



## What!! (Sep 1, 2006)

My company did not pay me for the course. But they had told me that if i passed, i would be given $1000 bonus, which i got in the next paycheck of passing the exam. So, that 1000 helped me offset my cost of classes by more than half. I would have taken the class even without that incentive because atleast i studied in those hours.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

well I am officially $1500 poorer.......


----------



## DrFranz (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats... so I guess no more excuses... now I wanna see a passing score sometime in december... :tone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 6, 2006)

Nah, give 'em all the time they need to grade it. A passing score in February is still a passing score... :bad:


----------



## petermcc (Sep 7, 2006)

&lt;_&lt; score...what score????

:ass:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 7, 2006)

good point, a passing letter in that case


----------



## cement (Sep 7, 2006)

we don't need no stinking score!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2006)

biggest kicker is going to be managing schedules with the old lady, the classed burn through 5 working days and 4 weekend days(wife usually works every other saturday) hopefully thos good for nothing grandparents can keep the rug rats a few days.....

does anyone who has taken it know if the "workshops" for each session are mainly for the PM section of the exam? or do you have to sit through all of them regardless?


----------



## meers (Sep 7, 2006)

Workshops are mainly for the PM section. Even the theory sessions are jsut PM oriented. I remember they let us leave early for both Struct. and Geo. sessions (PM was WR)


----------



## NSEARCH (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice job Road Guy I think you won't be disappointed. The money is worth every penny when you get that passing letter. The only workshop that they said we could skip was the structures PM. I attended all of them except that one and they're all worth attending.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

they have the classes set up as 10:00 to 6:00 PM.

this is probably a dumb question, but are the workshops generally in the evening after the day class?


----------



## NSEARCH (Sep 12, 2006)

The "workshop" is the entire class, from 10-6 with small breaks and a lunch break built into them.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

well testmasters starts tommorrow morning, will be out of touch for a few weeks, good luck to all taking the exam!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2006)

Learn something for all of us bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2006)

Assmasters is only starting now?!? The test is in 2 weeks for crying out loud! :wtf:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm gonna start tonite then, I swear.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2006)

did you forget to study again DV?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2006)

I have about 15-20 hrs in right now.

I've been PATHETIC. I have a ton of excuses, but really there should be NO excuses.

I'm busy from early morning till night, and it's hard to step away from family, etc.

Even though my wife says I need to do it, I still won't listen.

I go home from work, and play outside with the kids for an hour or two, when really, I should be hiding and studying.

This week, I've been spending alot of time with my male dog, since we just lost our female and his best friend. He is depressed, not eating much, and just plain sad.

I REALLY need to start every day, the sense of urgency has just set in.


----------

